# Hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ bị rối loạn – mẹ có biết cách xử lý?!



## Tritue_thechat (18/7/19)

Ở trẻ nhỏ, hệ tiêu hoá vẫn còn kém và thường dễ mắc phải những bệnh về đường ruột. Đặc biệt và phổ biến nhất là bệnh rối loạn tiêu hoá. Thời điểm bé từ 5 tuổi trở lại, khi bé có dấu hiệu biếng ăn và tiêu hoá kém dẫn đến táo bón hoặc phân lỏng, mẹ cần nghĩ ngay đến việc trẻ đã nhiễm khuẩn đường ruột và tìm cách xử lí. Vậy, làm sao để nhận biết và xử lí như thế nào?

*Mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh là gì?*
Trong ruột già của chúng ta khi khoẻ mạnh sẽ có chứa những loại vi khuẩn thường trú ở đây. Chúng làm nhiệm vụ tạo nên hệ sinh thái cân bằng trong đường ruột, tham gia vào giai đoạn cuối của quá trình tiêu hoá thức ăn và bảo vệ ruột già. Các vi khuẩn này có nhiệm vụ biến đổi chất xơ thực phẩm, thức ăn chưa tiêu hoá hết ở ruột non thành acid lactic, acetic, butyric, hàng loạt vitamin, axitamin, men, hocmon và các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng khác. Đồng thời sinh ra các khí như NH3, CO2, H2S…Quá trình biến đổi đó gọi chung là quá trình lên men, mà nhờ nó, thức ăn được tiêu hoá hoàn toàn.





_Mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh khiến trẻ biếng ăn (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Khi hệ vi sinh bị mất cân bằng (do dùng kháng sinh, do chế độ ăn uống sinh hoạt không hợp lý,…), chưa hoàn chỉnh hoặc hoạt động không bình thường, sẽ dẫn tới rối loạn tiêu hoá. Khi đó, thức ăn không được tiêu hóa hoàn toàn (phân sống, rối loạn hấp thu dinh dưỡng…), loạn khuẩn đường tiêu hoá (tiêu chảy, táo bón, đầy hơi,…), tạo cơ hội cho một số loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh nguy hiểm phát triển (tả, lỵ,…).

*Nhận biết khi trẻ bị mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh*
Trẻ mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh sẽ có một dấu hiệu sau:
- Đi phân quá lỏng hoặc hay táo bón và đầy hơi.
- Biếng ăn
- Chậm tăng cân
- Sức đề kháng kém
- Dễ mắc các bệnh về đường ruột hoặc viêm ruột cấp – mãn tính

Mất cân bằng hệ vi sinh khiến trẻ biếng ăn. Vậy, cách giúp con có một hệ tiêu hoá tốt là gì?
Giải pháp cho mẹ nằm trong gói men vi sinh Special Kid Probiotiques. Đây là sản phẩm được sản xuất tại Pháp với các thành phần chính giúp cân bằng lại hệ vi sinh non yếu của trẻ: Inuline, Streptococcus thermophilus, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus plantarum, Zinc





_Men vi sinh Special Kid Probiotiques – giải pháp giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột cho bé_​
*Men vi sinh Special Kid – Probiotiques*: Sản phẩm được nhiều bà mẹ tại Pháp tin dùng bởi những thành phần đã được nghiên cứu kĩ càng giúp bổ sung vi khuẩn có ích, ức chế vi khuẩn có hại, giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột. Bên cạnh đó, men vi sinh Probiotiques cũng hỗ trợ tiêu hóa đồng thời hỗ trợ chống táo bón ở trẻ. Giúp trẻ tiêu hoá tốt hơn và ăn ngon hơn để mẹ yên tâm. Không chỉ vậy, Đối với những trẻ mới ốm dậy, sức đề kháng còn kém,  1 gói men vi sinh Probiotiques sẽ giúp trẻ phục hồi nhanh hơn, sớm khoẻ mạnh để khám phá thế giới. Một hệ tiêu hoá tốt sẽ giúp trẻ ăn ngon hơn, khỏa mạnh hơn và phát triển toàn diện hơn!

Chị Mai Hà Trang (mẹ của bé Mon 2 tuổi – Bạch Mai, Hà Nội) cho biết: Mình biết đến sản phẩm men vi sinh của Special Kid sau một lần được bạn bè giới thiệu sản phẩm giúp con giảm táo bón. Sau khi tìm hiểu, mình biết Special Kid là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng thuộc tập đoàn ERIC FAVRE – Pháp.Với công nghệ sản xuất khép kín, đạt chuẩn Châu Âu, các sản phẩm của Special kid đã có mặt ở 12 nước trên Thế giới và trong đó có Việt Nam. Tôi rất yên tâm khi cho con sử dụng này và cũng hài lòng bởi tác dụng rất tốt mà sản phẩm mang lại.





_Một hệ tiêu hoá tốt sẽ giúp trẻ ăn ngon hơn (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Special Kid Probiotiques đặc biệt sử dụng cho:
– Trẻ em bị rối loạn tiêu hóa do loạn khuẩn đường ruột.
– Trẻ em có sức đề kháng kém.
– Trẻ em sau khi bị tiêu chảy viêm ruột cấp và mãn tính.
– Trẻ em bị táo bón.
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm, vui lòng truy cập: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
SPECIALKID - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ
Địa chỉ: Số 5B - ngõ 2 - Phương Mai - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915
Fanpage: SpecialKid - Nâng tầm thể chất, Xứng tầm trí tuệ


----------

